# IBS and anxiety



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I have had IBS with diarrhea for over 10 years now. I have recently been having horrible panic attacks when I need to travel. It is getting so bad now. I can't even go to the grocery store without having a panic attack. I have tried several depression and anxiety medications but they either make the panic worse or they upset my stomach worse. My stomach is so bad I take 3 different diarrhea medications everyday several times a day and my stomach still gets upset. I am at wits end with all this. I had a horrible panic attack today in the car. It was so bad that I passed out. Luckily my husband was driving us home. I am now so scared that this may happen again while I am driving. I currently take Xanax but it doesn't always help. I need some advice before it's too late ;-(. Please help me. I am so scared to leave my home that I can't breathe once I get into a car. It is scaring my husband too. I don't know what else to do.....


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

pregagalin (lyrica) is now being used for anx have nto tried it (although am meant to be on it !!!!)but mh team say they have had lots of sucess with it and few side effects (dont about how it affects guts)it is an anticonvulsant - used for epileptics, but also for neuro pain like fribromyalgia/shingles etc and is now being used to treat GAD(mine is still in the box so not a good example am afraid)


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Although medications can help you tremendously, you also need to learn some key techniques for stopping panic attacks. If you are unwilling and/or unable to see a therapist, at least try the Anxiety and Phobia Workbook by Bourne. Available for cheap (I've seen them around $15). My therapist recommended it to me when my IBS and anxiety were out of control.


----------



## Neo (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing is going to take you away. You are not dead after those panic attacks. You are fighting with the panic attacks for 10 years. Dun try to fight it. Let it come and go. Dun think about it. You are still the same person after the attack. You are gonna be alright. Dun worry.


----------

